
Navigating Covid financial assistance for Uber/Lyft drivers - llork
http://autonomy.jobs/
======
llork
Tool built by a few ex-Uber folks to help Uber/Lyft drivers decide between
Unemployment / PPP / EIDC. After answering a few questions it calculates the $
amounts available to you. Looks like there's a ton of variance in terms of $
amounts depending on one's specific situation.

------
davidpickerell
Let's help get this in front of as many drivers as possible :)

FYI it works better on desktop right now - improving mobile & Safari
compatability

